# Cannot adjust Craftsman router



## alicej (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Craftsman router. I bought it about 3 years ago. I have only used it about a half a dozen times. 

The book only says that I have to open the clamp to adjust the depth. This does not work. Am I missing something?

Thanks,
Alice


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Alice,

Which model number is your router (or post a picture) so we can see if we can't figure out the problem


----------



## alicej (Jan 29, 2010)

My router says it is a model #315.175100.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Lift up on part number 8, the cam lock device then you can adjust it, up or down.

CRAFTSMAN | Model #315175100 | ROUTER | BASE/HANDLE/SUBBASE | SearsPartsDirect.com



alicej said:


> My router says it is a model #315.175100.


----------



## alicej (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, thank you for the input.
Unfortunately, I need to know what to do since I already lifted the lever and the adjusting ring still will not turn.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many of the Craftsman will jam,,blow out the ring it may have saw dust in it,if it will not turn spray some WD40 on the ring and threads, let it set for a min.than try,if it's still stuck rap a rag around the ring and use a big pair of channel locks on it, go one way and than the other don't be king kong with it they do break...


====



alicej said:


> Yes, thank you for the input.
> Unfortunately, I need to know what to do since I already lifted the lever and the adjusting ring still will not turn.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Alice.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.

The problems I had with my brother's late 80's-early 90's craftsman router and trying to twist that ring are why I didn't even look at a craftsman router when I finally got the ok to buy my own.

I think my wife trying to adjust it when we did something the week inbetween christmas and new year's was why the new purchase was authorized. Even after loosening the knob that compresses the ring and keeps it in place all the way the base didn't want to move without an extreme amount of effort.


----------



## alicej (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for your input. At least I now I know I have not missed something. 

I will try your WD40 idea.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Many of the Craftsman will jam,,blow out the ring it may have saw dust in it,if it will not turn spray some WD40 on the ring and threads, let it set for a min.than try,*if it's still stuck rap a rag around the ring and use a big pair of channel locks on it, go one way and than the other don't be king kong with it they do break...*
> 
> ...


I like your advice with one caveat - I'd try a rubber strap wrench first, see if it has enough friction to turn it and it won't damage anything.

Should set you back about $8 for a two piece set at Harbor Freight.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Alice
I have one of those routers and its been sitting unused for years. The ring keeps plugging up with sawdust and eventially you can't raise or lower it. I've tried blowing it out with air and every kind of spray lub you can find. I've taken it apart and cleaned it and the last time it jammed up I couldn't get apart without a hammer. Needless to say I gave up and bought another router. This was the tool that formed my opinion of craftsman power tools, the only craftsman tools I've bought since then is a cordless drill. They are my last choice when buying power tools.
Hope you have better luck than I did.
Wayne


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

That would work great but most don't have one on hand but I will say I did make my own out of a old auto timing belt, I use in on the round oil filters and the water filter under the sink in the kitchen..

But she could pickup one at just about any auto parts store cheap it may be worth the price to get it free.. they do like to jam all the time just like some of the PC routers with that same adjustment ring setup

But she can pull a fan belt off the wall ,rap it will some tape for handle and use it for the job.

====



Cocheseuga said:


> I like your advice with one caveat - I'd try a rubber strap wrench first, see if it has enough friction to turn it and it won't damage anything.
> 
> Should set you back about $8 for a two piece set at Harbor Freight.


----------



## bryan.c (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had this same problem from the day I bought it. It came with a free router table. I took it back to the store and like magic it worked okay for the manager. I've WD'd it and it doesn't help and the WD ruined my clothes while I was wrestling with it. I've been using a fairly large strap wrench to turn it --- I googled <315.175100 problem> and landed here. The problem with using a large strap wrench is making a small, fine adjustment is almost impossible. I think that the plastic on plastic threads bind and drag round and round and any dust makes it worse. I would like to try some other kind of lube. QUESTION: how do you take it apart without ruining it?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bryan.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an old Craftsman router, model 315-17492, and have never had any problem with the adjusment ring freezinging up. Both the ring and the body are plastic. I've only used this a few times mounted in a table but it never seemed to cause any problems. I also keep my tools pretty clean (my router is much cleaner than the picture I found below).

I really like this router. It never seemed to bog down for the light cuts I've used it for and it's good in my hands. Height adjustment works okay. It uses a bolt with a large wingnut-like nut to lock it but it works good.


----------



## Royshawkins (Nov 14, 2018)

I have read every post about this router. Took me awhile but I got it apart using the rubber straps.(great tools). Cleaning it does not help. WD40 does not help. Grease does not help. Wax does not help. It is not gunked up. Clean as a whistle. Any one got this router that has/had this problem and resolved it.
Please help.
Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Roy and welcome. Don't use any one of the products you listed. You want to use a dry lube on it, one without silicone. Once freed most have had it work okay again. Try heating the adjustment ring up before spinning it. The heat will stretch it and loosen the fit. That is how everyone in the last few years managed to free it first. I know it's fairly obvious but I have to cover it and that is the lock nut loosened off? Does the base spread when you do loosen it? You can try wedging a thick screwdriver between the clamp ears and see if that helps. The motor should slide out of the base with the ring when you do this.


----------



## Royshawkins (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes, I have it apart... Totally apart. The black part ant the metal/plastic base. No motor. Just the black part with threads and the base.
These two will not turn together. It is like the black threaded part is a tiny bit larger than it needs to be. I am going to try some graphite next.


----------



## Royshawkins (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

alicej said:


> Thank you so much for your input. At least I now I know I have not missed something.
> 
> I will try your WD40 idea.


I would not use WD40 for this...it will leave a film that will only collect even more sawdust, dirt, etc...

Instead, use a dry lubricant like Tri-Flow...a little dab is all you need...

Good luck and welcome to the forum...

MAJOR EDIT...WOOPS...just noticed how old the post was made that I responded to...Please ignore...but dry lube is still the way to go...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Royshawkins said:


> Yes, I have it apart... Totally apart. The black part ant the metal/plastic base. No motor. Just the black part with threads and the base.
> These two will not turn together. It is like the black threaded part is a tiny bit larger than it needs to be. I am going to try some graphite next.


Roy the motor is not supposed to spin in the base. There is a pin sticking out of the base that lines up with a groove in the motor housing. This is there to prevent the motor from spinning when you turn the adjustment ring, otherwise nothing would happen when you do. You can imagine the setup as if it were a bolt with a nut on it sitting in the end of a pipe. As you turn the nut the head of the bolt will move up and down. Just like the bolt is just sitting in the end of the pipe, the router is just sitting in the base. Both are actually supported by the ring/nut. I hope that covers what I think is the problem.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing worse in woodworking than having a fickle tool. Can't count on it working when you need it. I suggest you do what most of us do, invest in a better quality tool. Around here, the top choice is a Bosch 1617evspk kit. Has both fixed and plunge base, 1/4 and 1/2 collets and works great in a table. About $220 on Amazon, occasionally on sale for $20 less. Also check CPO for a refurbished one, usually about $170, and good as new. Personally Craftsman tools make good door stops. They stopped producing quality tools a long time ago. 

Welcome to the Forum, btw, this is a good place to ask about what tools to get. You'll get a wide array of responses from people who have used different brands and can help you make a good choice in line with what you can afford.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Roy; Tom makes a good point. If you can get the craftsman up and running again, perhaps relegate it to a specific function where adjustments will be minimal. Roundover edging for example.
Buy a new router, more power, speed control, soft start, and use it for the 'heavy lifting'. 
(I'm another Bosch fan!)


----------



## dekfin6 (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## imagonman (Oct 21, 2019)

Royshawkins said:


> I have read every post about this router. Took me awhile but I got it apart using the rubber straps.(great tools). Cleaning it does not help. WD40 does not help. Grease does not help. Wax does not help. It is not gunked up. Clean as a whistle. Any one got this router that has/had this problem and resolved it.
> Please help.
> Thanks



It's NOT dust or dirt inside. These are notorious for not being adjustable straight outta the box. The black plastic housing on the motor is a few thousandths too large & bind up too easily. The only solution is to 'turn down' the diameter of that motor housing w/ sandpaper. Long tedious process but does 'fix' the problem w/ these routers so they work like they should. A couple of hours & works like new or it 's supposed to.


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

Download the manual for model Craftsman 315175100 router.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

AI? (Dexcraft I mean...)


----------

